# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  حكم نقض:الصورة الشمسية المحررة لا حجية لها فى الإثبات إذا جحدها الخصم

## ساره يوسف

*إيجار إثبات الصورة الشمسية المحررة لا حجية لها فى الإثبات إذا جحدها الخصم ، عدم تناول الحكم المطعون فيه. دفاع الطاعنة فى هذا الخصوص يعيب الحكم بالقصور – علة ذلك.*

*المحكمة:*
*وحيث إن مما تنعاه الطاعنة على الحكم المطعون فيه الفساد فى الاستدلال والقصور فى التسبب وفى بيان ذلك تقول أنه أقام قضاءه بالإخلاء على تقرير الخبير الذي استند إلى صورة ضوئية لعقد إيجار مؤرخ 7/11/1988 بين المطعون ضده الثاني والطاعنة رغم أنها جحدت تلك الصورة ولم يقدم المطعون ضد ا لأول أصل ذلك العقد وأن القرينة المستفادة من صورة الدعوى رقم 17002 لسنة 2000 هي قرينة فاسدة لأن الطاعنة لم تكن طرف فى تلك الدعوى ولم تحضر جلستها والتي انتهت بالشطب ولم يصدر فيها حكم قطعي وأن الأمر لم يعدوا أن يكون مشاركة بين الطاعنة والمطعون ضده الثاني والتي عهدت إليه بتطوير المحل وهى مشاركة جائزة قانوناً فى ذلك مما يعيب الحكم المطعون فيه ويستوجب نقضه.*
*وحيث إن هذا النعي فى محله ذلك أن المقرر – فى قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن قيام مستأجر العين بإشراك آخرين معه فى النشاط المالي يباشره فيها عن طريق تكوين شركة بينهم لا يعدوا أن يكون متابعة من جانب المستأجر للانتفاع بالعين فيما أجرت من أجله بعد أن ضم إلى رأس ماله المستثمر فيها حصصاً للآخرين على سبيل المشاركة ويكون هؤلاء الشركاء فى شغل العين المؤجرة شأن المستأجر دون أن ينطوي هذا بذاته على معنى تخلى مستأجر العين عن حقه فى الانتفاع بها إلى شريكه فى المشروع المالي بأي طريقة من طرق التخلي بل يظل عقد إيجار العين على حالة قائمة لصالح المستأجر وحده، كما أن من المقرر أن الصورة الشمسية للمحرر لا حجية لها فى الإثبات إذا جحدها الخصم. لما كان ذلك، وكانت الطاعنة قد تمسكت فى دفاعها أمام محكمة الموضوع أن هناك شراكة بينها وبين المطعون ضده الثاني للاستفادة من خبرته لتطوير فرعها الكائن بمحل التداعي وأنه تحدد لها مبلغ ثلاثة آلاف جنيه أرباح شهرية من جراء  تلك المشاركة وأنه لا حجية للصورة الضوئية المقدمة من المطعون ضده الأول والتي جحدتها الطاعنة وأن صحيفة الدعوى المقدمة والرقيمة 17002 لسنة 2000 مدني جنوب القاهرة لم يصدر فيها حكم قطعي وكان مالها الشطب إلا أن حكم المطعون فيه لم يمحص دفاع الطاعنة وأقام قضاءه على ما تضمنه تقرير الخبير الذي ندبته محكمة أول درجة الذي ركن إلى أدلة غير صالحة ولا حجية لها فى الإثبات بما يشوبه بالقصور فى التسبب والفساد فى الاستدلال ويوجب نقضه لهذا السبب دون حاجة لبحث باقي أسباب الطعن.  * 

*( محكمة النقض – الدائرة المدنية والتجارية والأحوال      الشخصية – الطعن رقم 7831 لسنة 77ق – جلسة 11/5/2008).*

----------


## ميدو جنه

جزاك الله خيرا وبجد انا كنت ببحث عن هذا الحكم  الهايل  لان عندى قضيه شبيهه وهناك اوراق ومستندات صور ضوئيه ولا يوجد لها اصول من جانب الخصم وجحدها ولم اجد الطعن المناسب لها ... اشكرك الف شكر 
وارجو ان تتقبل مرورى

----------

